# Partial lease on a trailer?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It sounds like a great deal, but I would check with both of your insurace carriers. I would think it would work the same a rental car or moving van. 
Personally I would go with a per use type payment. That way if you didn't use it for an entire month you wouldn't be paying for nothing.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought it would be like a rental car, but I am just unclear about the legalities. It seems like it should work though, there are rental places that rent out trailers right? I'll check with my insurance, I didn't think about checking with hers as well, I'll ask her to do that. Thanks!

I think you are right about the per-use fee, but I'll have to evaluate what the show/clinic schedule is for this summer with my son - I think in June and July there are several clinics that take place within those two months, so they would probably work out better to pay for the month there, if I want to let him go to all of them. He is not old enough to be allowed to compete at fair or anything yet, so I'd like to try to get him out as much as I can.


----------

